# Have 1 Family Membership Left / Marion County



## bugman900pc (Sep 22, 2004)

WE ARE A 12 member club located in MARION COUNTY GA. appox.20 miles south of COLUMBUS GA. between buena vista & cusetta.appox. 500 ac. DEER ,TURKEY,SMALL GAME. 75% of tract is mature oaks & hardwoods.mixed w/ pines. THIS IS A PRIVATE LEASE NOT TIMBER CO. HAVE CAMP SITE .GREAT GROUP OF FAMILY TYPE HUNTERS.CONTACT ME AT BUGMAN900pc@aol.com dues @$400.00 per yr


----------



## sparkymiloindian (Jan 2, 2008)

hello my name is charlie williamson and im interested in your club. im looking for a family membership. can you contact me at my email address or call me at 706-846-5675. thanks


----------



## Black Crowes (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie,

The request for members is almost four years old.


----------

